# Just found out I'm pregnant and freaking out



## charlieann94

Hey all.

I've just found out I am pregnant today 1-2 weeks and I have a cold/cough so my sugars have been running higher than usual. I am freaking out a little.

What should I do, Who do I contact?

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks xx


----------



## Inka

Congratulations @charlieann94 ! First thing - don’t panic! You’ll be treading a path many, many women with diabetes have trodden before 

You should phone your hospital clinic and tell them you’re pregnant. They often have a Pregnancy DSN(s). I got my first appointment over the phone when I told them.

Are you taking the special high dose folic acid? If not, you need to get some quickly, possibly from your GP if that’s easiest.

When you say 1-2 weeks, do you mean 1-2 weeks after your period? Luckily, that would make you 5-6 weeks - ie a nice way along. When you phone your clinic, they’ll ask the date of your last period and how far along you are. The weeks are counted from the date of your last period.

Don’t worry too much about the highs. How high are you? Are you confident in correcting if you need to? Test lots. Pregnancy can cause lots of unexpected blood sugars as the hormones take effect. Make sure you have good hypo treatments around the house, including by your bed, and upstairs and downstairs too.


----------



## Inka

Ah, looking back, I see you have the high dose folic acid - that’s excellent  Exactly right.


----------



## Leadinglights

charlieann94 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I've just found out I am pregnant today 1-2 weeks and I have a cold/cough so my sugars have been running higher than usual. I am freaking out a little.
> 
> What should I do, Who do I contact?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks xx


Congratulations
There is a thread where somebody was asking, https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/type-1-first-baby…-what-to-expect.98196/


----------



## Ditto

Congratulations.


----------



## novonord

should be advised to go on a flash glucose monitor if that's acceptable to you or similar device which can much improve time in range and cut down diabetic pregnancy complications and gives better outcomes, think this is available now and recommended by NICE for expectant mums.


----------



## charlieann94

Inka said:


> Congratulations @charlieann94 ! First thing - don’t panic! You’ll be treading a path many, many women with diabetes have trodden before
> 
> You should phone your hospital clinic and tell them you’re pregnant. They often have a Pregnancy DSN(s). I got my first appointment over the phone when I told them.
> 
> Are you taking the special high dose folic acid? If not, you need to get some quickly, possibly from your GP if that’s easiest.
> 
> When you say 1-2 weeks, do you mean 1-2 weeks after your period? Luckily, that would make you 5-6 weeks - ie a nice way along. When you phone your clinic, they’ll ask the date of your last period and how far along you are. The weeks are counted from the date of your last period.
> 
> Don’t worry too much about the highs. How high are you? Are you confident in correcting if you need to? Test lots. Pregnancy can cause lots of unexpected blood sugars as the hormones take effect. Make sure you have good hypo treatments around the house, including by your bed, and upstairs and downstairs too.


Thanks for your reply!

No, 1-2 weeks so I found out very early. It seems to be like I'm injecting water though - the highest I have been is around 18 and that was a one off but I'm just so worried now. When do the hypos usually kick in? thanks again


----------



## charlieann94

novonord said:


> should be advised to go on a flash glucose monitor if that's acceptable to you or similar device which can much improve time in range and cut down diabetic pregnancy complications and gives better outcomes, think this is available now and recommended by NICE for expectant mums.


Thank you! I am on the libre 2


----------



## helli

charlieann94 said:


> It seems to be like I'm injecting water though - the highest I have been is around 18 and that was a one off but I'm just so worried now.


It may be your pregnancy (and the anxiety associated with it) that has caused your levels to rise but have you tried changing your insulin cartridge/pen to check it is working ok?


----------



## Inka

charlieann94 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> No, 1-2 weeks so I found out very early. It seems to be like I'm injecting water though - the highest I have been is around 18 and that was a one off but I'm just so worried now. When do the hypos usually kick in? thanks again



Pregnancy is counted from the day of your last period not the period you missed  So even if you found out the day before your next period was due, you’d still be 3 weeks plus 6 days, assuming a normal cycle length.

I had highs from around 5 weeks (to be clear, that’s one week after my missed period). They went up to about 14 or so. I corrected with my fast insulin and tested lots. From around 7 ish weeks, the hypos started and really kicked in at 9 weeks approx. They can be vicious so always be prepared. They carried on for a number of weeks, then eased off. Insulin resistance kicks in the second half of pregnancy and really ramps up at 30weeks or so.

Have you been able to phone your team? Are the highs happening after meals? I did change some of my meal ratios early on, so you could try that cautiously, but be prepared for things to change again. Pregnancy is a time of frequent changes. 

If you’re wondering, the sickness kicked in about 8 weeks but not everyone has that. X


----------



## charlieann94

Inka said:


> Pregnancy is counted from the day of your last period not the period you missed  So even if you found out the day before your next period was due, you’d still be 3 weeks plus 6 days, assuming a normal cycle length.
> 
> I had highs from around 5 weeks (to be clear, that’s one week after my missed period). They went up to about 14 or so. I corrected with my fast insulin and tested lots. From around 7 ish weeks, the hypos started and really kicked in at 9 weeks approx. They can be vicious so always be prepared. They carried on for a number of weeks, then eased off. Insulin resistance kicks in the second half of pregnancy and really ramps up at 30weeks or so.
> 
> Have you been able to phone your team? Are the highs happening after meals? I did change some of my meal ratios early on, so you could try that cautiously, but be prepared for things to change again. Pregnancy is a time of frequent changes.
> 
> If you’re wondering, the sickness kicked in about 8 weeks but not everyone has that. X


Thank you!

I phoned the diabetes centre this morning and I've been told a nurse will ring me back today - from your experience, what will they say/do?


----------



## Inka

charlieann94 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I phoned the diabetes centre this morning and I've been told a nurse will ring me back today - from your experience, what will they say/do?



They’ll probably book you in for your first appointment. I was offered an early scan but I refused, and just had the normal 12 week one. They’ll check you’re taking the high dose folic acid and ask about your blood sugars, so it’s a good idea to write down any problem times of the day so you can go through them if asked. Mine adjusted my basal slightly.

Part of my care was carried out by the local GP-based midwife (just the normal pregnancy checks like blood pressure and the booking in form) so you could ask about that. I saw my local midwife in between hospital appointments.

You should get extra eye checks too. I’m pretty sure I had three extra checks. I had to go to a different eye place for those but you might not have to (I had to go to a place linked to my hospital).

You might also be offered a dietician appointment. I had one on my first clinic visit.


----------



## charlieann94

Inka said:


> They’ll probably book you in for your first appointment. I was offered an early scan but I refused, and just had the normal 12 week one. They’ll check you’re taking the high dose folic acid and ask about your blood sugars, so it’s a good idea to write down any problem times of the day so you can go through them if asked. Mine adjusted my basal slightly.
> 
> Part of my care was carried out by the local GP-based midwife (just the normal pregnancy checks like blood pressure and the booking in form) so you could ask about that. I saw my local midwife in between hospital appointments.
> 
> You should get extra eye checks too. I’m pretty sure I had three extra checks. I had to go to a different eye place for those but you might not have to (I had to go to a place linked to my hospital).
> 
> You might also be offered a dietician appointment. I had one on my first clinic visit.


Thank you! I have my first appointment this afternoon with consultant and diabetes team/midwife - can you think of anything I should ask?


----------



## Inka

This is what I’d ask, not in any particular order:

- ask about your care plan eg how often your appointments with the Team will be, and if you’ll also see a GP midwife

- ask about an insulin pump and Dexcom, etc, and if there will be extra tech available to you

- ask if you’ll be taking a tiny dose of aspirin (very common) and if so when will you start and will it be prescribed and if so, by whom?

- ask about any blood sugar issues you’re having so that you can get advice

- ask for advice about correcting highs eg what number should you correct at, etc

- ask about the extra eye tests, as I mentioned above

- ask if there’s a special number/person you should phone if you have problems then put that number in your mobile phone

I hope it all goes well. You’ll get excellent care so don’t worry. My Team were brilliant.


----------



## charlieann94

Thank you so much! That's so helpful.


----------



## Inka

charlieann94 said:


> Thank you so much! That's so helpful.



You’re very welcome


----------



## charlieann94

Inka said:


> You’re very welcome


Hi! Just a little update - I am still getting my pump - training is on the 28th and I'll either be going on dexcom or some type of software that works with the pump. I have to go back this week then think it will be every 2 weeks. Also, I have a scan on Sunday and I am very anxious!


----------



## Inka

charlieann94 said:


> Hi! Just a little update - I am still getting my pump - training is on the 28th and I'll either be going on dexcom or some type of software that works with the pump. I have to go back this week then think it will be every 2 weeks. Also, I have a scan on Sunday and I am very anxious!



That’s great you’re getting a pump  It makes it so much easier to sort your basal rates out. I wore mine all through labour and delivery and that was less stress and fuss.

Yes, I went every two weeks too, but some of those earlier appointments were just with the local midwife. In a way, I actually started to look forward to the hospital appointments - top care, very knowledgable people and a reassurance. 

I hope your scan goes smoothly. Yes, it’s worrying but it’s also exciting, so don’t let the worries take over. Xx


----------



## charlieann94

Inka said:


> That’s great you’re getting a pump  It makes it so much easier to sort your basal rates out. I wore mine all through labour and delivery and that was less stress and fuss.
> 
> Yes, I went every two weeks too, but some of those earlier appointments were just with the local midwife. In a way, I actually started to look forward to the hospital appointments - top care, very knowledgable people and a reassurance.
> 
> I hope your scan goes smoothly. Yes, it’s worrying but it’s also exciting, so don’t let the worries take over. Xx


Hi! Just a quick update. I had my scan on Sunday and there was a little dot with a heartbeat so thats great news. However, now I've seen there is actually something there I am getting more and more infuriated when I get a blood sugar out of range. I also wanted to know what week you started having hypos? I've been starting to feel a bit nauseas but can't decide if it's in my head or not! Thanks xx


----------



## Inka

charlieann94 said:


> Hi! Just a quick update. I had my scan on Sunday and there was a little dot with a heartbeat so thats great news. However, now I've seen there is actually something there I am getting more and more infuriated when I get a blood sugar out of range. I also wanted to know what week you started having hypos? I've been starting to feel a bit nauseas but can't decide if it's in my head or not! Thanks xx



Very roughly, the hypos started around 8 wks. They seemed to start with an occasional unexpected one, then there was a spell when I was having them a lot and having to eat lots of carbs to keep my blood sugar up. I didn’t write anything down so this is a guess from my memory, but I think from around 10-16ish weeks they were at their worst.

The ‘morning’ sickness kicked in around 6-8. It tends to ease off around 14-16 weeks.

Lovely that you saw the little heartbeat <3


----------



## Colette15

charlieann94 said:


> Hi! Just a quick update. I had my scan on Sunday and there was a little dot with a heartbeat so thats great news. However, now I've seen there is actually something there I am getting more and more infuriated when I get a blood sugar out of range. I also wanted to know what week you started having hypos? I've been starting to feel a bit nauseas but can't decide if it's in my head or not! Thanks xx


Hi, that's great news about your scan. I had one too at nearly 7 weeks and made me feel reassured  knowing everything was okay. I found my hypos really started getting worse about week 7. They have got better the last week since I reduced my lantus of an evening. I have since increased my lantus again as my readings were creeping out of target later in the afternoon and that has helped. I still go low about once a night and sometimes a couple of times during the day. I have started having a snack before bed and wake up in the night to check reading to  eat something before I go low. I have suffered with nausea but thankfully no morning sickness so far. I was the same, getting annoyed at myself when a reading was out of range but as my fiancé and family tell me it is not your fault and don't blame yourself. You are doing the best you can. I found what helped me relax more was when when I go low or slightly high as long as I correct or treat straight away then I know I am doing everything I can. We also have hormones and a constantly changing body so that is all going to have an effect. My doctor said to me you don't want to take your foot of the gas but at the same time you don't want to be too overwhelmed either. It is about getting the balance right for yourself. My doctor prescribed me a glycogen pen just incase. I have never used one and hope never too but it is good to have everything you need just in case.


----------

